# Who's doing the Oct. 2 Montebello Low Key Hillclimb



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Anybody? This is the hallmark stage and always draws the biggest crowd.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I might try and give this a go. Never ridden that road but looked at peoples times from before. If I can find the time, I will grow a pair and participate. Going to N* on Sunday for some downhill fun so don't want to kill myself.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Apr 23, 2010)

*Maybe !*

So Francis ,how much pain are we talking about here ?:skep:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Aussie Bob said:


> So Francis ,how much pain are we talking about here ?:skep:


I think this ride is mostly downhill. I plan to wheelie all the way.

fc


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I just checked their site and you are asked to fill out an RSVP form. They might not let all the show ups compete. I am guessing they have so many. I also filled out the USA cycling waiver form that they link from their page. To those that ride this road- Is it worse than Sierra or how does it compare? I see the average gradient is less but it is almost 2 miles longer. I won't have time to pre-ride but just want to know more of what to expect. Thanks


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I went. I rode. I suffered. Good ride and fun people to boot. I hadn't been up that road in 12 years. I was not as bad as I had anticipated. There were about 175 cyclist and the start is tricky rounding the corner. I kept with a group most of the way up. I was constantly wondering when the road would end so I could dig down and push. Then around the bend I see some people standing around. I hit it hard and crossed the line in 35:16. If I had done a thorough job and pre-ridden the course, my time would be much less. There is always next year. Sierra Rd here I come!!!!


----------



## jmilliron (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice. Bummed to have missed this one. On-call weekend for work.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Nice job pmarshall!

I bagged and opted for Henry Coe rde where there were copious amounts of food and drink.

fc


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

francois said:


> Nice job pmarshall!
> 
> I bagged and opted for Henry Coe rde where there were copious amounts of food and drink.
> 
> fc



Sorry off topic, I have that manila t-shirt!!! that the guy is wearing. Located on the left. He's partially cut off..


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

francois said:


> Nice job pmarshall!
> 
> I bagged and opted for Henry Coe rde where there were copious amounts of food and drink.
> 
> fc


I would have opted for Henry Coe as well, Franics. The paella looked tasty!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I would have opted for Henry Coe as well, Franics. The paella looked tasty!


And you haven't seen the roast pig yet either!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

xximanoobxx said:


> Sorry off topic, I have that manila t-shirt!!! that the guy is wearing. Located on the left. He's partially cut off..


Are you filipino in the Bay Area? You gotta meet our clubs. 3 weeks ago we had a road ride at Sierra road with over 100 folks. Saturday was at least 50 people. Both events had lechon!

Just wait til Turkey ride!!!!!!

fc


----------

